# Exhaust rotten near muffler



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

My mom has an '02 Infiniti I35 (same as Maxima). Anyway, there's an exhaust leak at the flange where the under-car section joins to the muffler section (behind the right-rear wheel). Her independent mechanic, also an old friend of mine, says the pipe on the muffler-side is rusted out where it meets the flange, and that's why it's leaking.

Now, granted we do live in Southern Ontario where they spread tons of salt all over the roads duringt he winter. But I'm still thinking this kind of thing shouldn't happen on an '02 car, right? Her last car was 8 years old and still had all the original exhaust system, muffler, etc.

The replacement muffler section is quoted at CAD$375. Has anyone else had this happen, or know if Nissan/Infiniti will do a goodwill warranty it if we bitch loud enough?

Thanks in advance!

-Blitz.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

I've seen it happen to 2002 Maximas as well, esp those up north. Those exhaust parts are made of aluminized steel and they rust pretty quickly. If it is rusted out at the flange and you want a cheap quick fix, any muffler shop should be able to either weld it back or sleeve it.


----------



## mries2002 (Jul 29, 2006)

The same issue just happened this past month with my 01' Maxima - the muffler pipe rusted away from the flange in the same exact location. I'm probably going to reweld it..... the muffler is in excellent shape. It would be a shame to throw it away because of a cheap pipe issue. 

I checked with NAPA and they have a replacement non-OEM muffler for $150 plus freight.

I just don't want a crappy looking muffler...


----------



## kiski (Jan 7, 2005)

Same thing happened to my wife's 2000 SE, only it was the flange toward the engine that rusted out. Called several muffler shops and for $50 they would cut off both flanges and weld a sleeve in place. I decided to do it myself. I bought a 4" piece of straight pipe and 2 muffler clamps for under $5 at Advanced Auto Parts, cut off both flanges (with a hack saw), and clamped the new piece in place. Works fine. The only downside to this is if you ever need to replace your muffler, you will have to replace the section of pipe ahead of the muffler as well if you want everything to bolt up. BTW, I saved the flange on the muffler side (which looks like new) in case I ever had to replace the front section.


----------



## mries2002 (Jul 29, 2006)

That sounds like a decent option - Thanks!
Because my issue is on the muffler side, maybe I can cut the muffler pipe a few inches from the flange, reweld that stub to the flange and then try your pipe clamp idea to join those together....


----------

